# Kaiju Combat by Sunstone Games, LLC



## SupesuGojira (Jul 15, 2012)

> *WHAT IS KAIJU COMBAT?*
> 
> Kaiju Combat is the final word in giant-monster battle games.  And the first step in changing how video games get made.  It features:
> 
> ...





> *WHO IS DEVELOPING KAIJU COMBAT?*
> 
> We've got a world-class team of professionals to make Kaiju Combat the best game it can possibly be.  But the most important contributions to the game will be made by direct design discussions between the dev team and our contributors!







> *The dev team includes:*
> 
> *Simon Strange* - Owner of Sunstone Games, LLC. and writer of snappy Kickstarter pitch text, Simon is a 15-year veteran of the video game industry with nearly 20 console titles under his belt.  He lectures and publishes articles on modern design techniques, and blogs at StrangeDesign.
> 
> ...





> *WHAT MONSTERS WILL BE FEATURED IN KAIJU COMBAT?*
> 
> Kaiju Combat is a framework upon which we hope to build several stand-alone games.  Kaiju Combat is an independent brand, but it has been developed with the intent to integrate with established franchises. That sounds like legalese - so let's put it plainly: Kaiju Combat is intended to be the Lego of giant monster fighting games by supporting multiple Kaiju brands simultaneously.  Lego can sell a Batman Lego kit, and at the same time be working on a Star Wars Lego, an Indiana Jones Lego kit, and a generic Lego kit.  Supporting multiple franchises is a strength of the Lego brand.
> 
> In the same way, we hope to release Kaiju Combat: Godzilla, Kaiju Combat: Gamera, Kaiju Combat: Ultraman - and many others as stand-alone products which allow Kaiju fans to play all of their favorite monsters, but without tying our technology or our brand down to just one franchise.  And just like Lego - once you've bought those products you can change the pieces around as you see fit!


 *(Due note that this is NOT a lego fighting monster game)*

Confirmed Playable Monsters Thus Far (Designed by Matt Frank)



> *WILL THERE BE ORIGINAL MONSTERS IN KAIJU COMBAT?*
> 
> Yes, we absolutely have plans to include original monsters in Kaiju Combat.  In fact, contributors who donate $500 or more get to work directly with our creative team to put their own monster concepts into the game!  (Matt & Simon will work with you directly to make sure that your monster fits the necessary parameters of scale, complexity, and good taste.)





> *WAIT - ISN'T THIS A GODZILLA GAME?*
> 
> That's a very good question - we would all love to work with the Godzilla franchise again, and that is absolutely something we envision ourselves doing with Kaiju Combat in the Very Near Future.  However, we wanted to make sure that we retained creative and financial control of the Kaiju Combat brand, so that we could iterate and expand on the game - pushing out new stand-alone releases on our own schedule.
> 
> Once our funding is complete, our very first design discussion with our contributors will be about how to best spend our budget - how much do we put towards licensing, and how much towards original content?  If going after the Godzilla license for our first release is what our contributors want - then that is exactly what we'll do.





> *THE FANS ARE PART OF THE DESIGN TEAM?*
> 
> Yes, absolutely!  All contributors who pledge $5 or more will get access to our Kaiju Combat design forums, where the team will be actively engaged in design discussions.  We'll be pushing out concept art, character renders, spreadsheet data - everything we produce will be transparently available for people to pour over and comment on.
> 
> If you contribute at a higher level, we'll even give you access to in-progress builds on a bi-monthly or even weekly basis!  This is the sort of behind-the-scenes view that consumers never get to see.  It can be messy- but if you want to get in there, we trust you to participate in the process with us.



Well everyone this is a _kickstarter kaiju fighting video game_, and I've already invested myself into it. (*$500*) Any fans of Godzilla, Gamera, Ultraman or Kaiju in general thus far are interested in this as well. Just gotta help spread the word and raise awareness.

So if there are any kaiju fans here take a look see and is if it'll catch your interest.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2012)

Needed omnibump

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eJd3gvZ2Z0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Dec 19, 2012)

Is Way Big in?


----------



## scerpers (Dec 19, 2012)

I played Godzilla on my Gamecube today. Great game, but the hit-boxes are fucked up.



> Make it happen on KICKSTARTER


Fuck you.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 19, 2012)

Well I quite loved Destroy All Monsters and Save the Earth.

God Unleashed was such ass though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2012)

So, i was looking at their forum and it seems that Toho is very protective of their characters.

So this means that Gamera, Ultraman, and Godzilla wont be in the same game. They will have multiple versions because of this. (Kaiju Combat: Godzilla, Kaiju Combat: Gamera, Kaiju Combat: Original Monster Bash (All their original characters), Kaiju Combat: Ultraman) However, the guy said that he can allow the ability to transfer content. (He was referring to modding)

Also, Kaiser Ghidorah wont be in the game due to technical difficulties. But Monster X can still be in though. (lul)


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

This looks like another fuck-fest of shit.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Dec 22, 2012)

Kaiju already listed and finalized within Kaiju Combat















*(Kaiju Combat's Boss Kaiju, Nemesis from the recent best selling Kaiju Novel Project:Nemesis by Jeremy Robinson)*




*News Update: *

Kaiju Combat has been successfully funded, with over 1,247 backers supporting it, and raising over $112, 513, well past is original funding goal ($100,000). A lot of kaiju fans have pledged and are including their very own created monsters within the game. It'll be interesting to see the future releases of Kaiju Combat from that stand point alone. 

Production will be beginning shortly, can't wait for this


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 22, 2012)

I can.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Dec 22, 2012)

Good for you.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah, saves me all the worry of waiting for crappy games to be released.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Dec 22, 2012)

Whatever makes you feel better. ^.^


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

Tea during a cold day makes me feel better. 

So do easy topics to troll.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 24, 2012)

Fucking awesome. This game must become a reality. Although the chicken and kangaroo are weird additions.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah, because they're a fucking CHICKEN and KANGA-FUCKING-ROO.


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 24, 2012)

The chicken and kangeroo look like ass and very unoriginal idea.

/inb4someonesaysIshoulddesign. 

The rest looks great. I hope we have more than 1 boss characters. In fact, several boss characters with random orders would be great.

So far I would pick either the Ghidorah/Gamera hybrid from the first picture. Or the Noratitan just because its disgusting looking lmao.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks like a copy of Godzilla's Melee game for Game Cube.


----------

